# My lovely litter :)



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Helloo  I wanna show you my litter, i think theyre SO nice 



























































































Theyre all so cute


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww how sweet  I really like the brown one


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

KDailey said:


> Aww how sweet  I really like the brown one


Yes, i think so too


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Ohhhh, lovelyyyy!!!!

What colour are they??


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Patry said:


> Ohhhh, lovelyyyy!!!!
> 
> What colour are they??


Thanks  I dont know, i am about to find out, but hard to find some one who knows  Det light blue'ish is a kind of smoke, and the other blue'ish is satin, so the colour is hard to show on camera  But i think two of them are agouti, and one is burmese


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Awww!! A cinnamon one


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

They are the cutest at this stage imho.
realy pretty bubs


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Serena said:


> They are the cutest at this stage imho.
> realy pretty bubs


Oooh thanks  i am wery proud of them


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I really love that yellow one. Is it recessive yellow or something else? My vote would be on something else, seeing as recessive yellow is quite rare. :lol: Regardless, your mice are adorable.


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

MissStitches said:


> I really love that yellow one. Is it recessive yellow or something else? My vote would be on something else, seeing as recessive yellow is quite rare. :lol: Regardless, your mice are adorable.


Hiii  Thanks, i dont know yet, do you mean the frizzy one, or the one who looks like a cinnamon


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

MissStitches said:


> My vote would be on something else, seeing as recessive yellow is quite rare.


I thought recessive yellow was quite common in the US?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i want to eat that chocoate


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

mousery_girl said:


> i want to eat that chocoate


 :lol:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Depending on where you are, and whether you're talking about breeder stock or pet store stock, either brindle or recessive yellow can be scarce. Since PetCo has brindles, they're quite common in pet store stock, while there are more than a few breeders, including feeder breeders, who've got recessive yellow stock.


----------

